# Pronunciation and transcription



## midismilex

Sorry, I'm curious something about Czech language and indeed I'm learning.

1)Á É Í Ó Ú ů Ý Ě Ž Š Č Ř Ď Ť Ň
How to express these letters in Romanized letters? No any other changes in your passport?

2)d, k, ch when in the end of a morpheme sounds like t, k, and ch in German language?

3)Any tip for the rhythm or tone to say a morpheme? e.g. polevka, ucitel. Both have 3 syllables, but why the accent for polevka is on "po", but ucitel in on "ci"?

Thank you anyway.


----------



## Jana337

midismilex said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm curious something about Czech language and indeed I'm learning.


Wonderful! 


> 1)Á É Í Ó Ú ů Ý Ě Ž Š Č Ř Ď Ť Ň
> How to express these letters in Romanized letters? No any other changes in your passport?


That's easy. As all of these symbols exist in English, one simply needs to omit the diacritical mark. We are used to it and can read such texts fluently. What other changes do you mean? I cannot think of any. 


> 2)d, k, ch when in the end of a morpheme sounds like t, k, and ch in German language?


Yes. Ch - the German ach-Laut.





> 3)Any tip for the rhythm or tone to say a morpheme? e.g. polevka, ucitel. Both have 3 syllables, but why the accent for polevka is on "po", but ucitel in on "ci"?


 Your source is wrong because the stress falls on the first syllable for učitel as well. In fact, it is always on the first syllable. Here's a thread about it but its beginning is in Czech and German. 

Jana


----------



## midismilex

Perfect, Jana. All answers are crystal clear. Thank you.

And also I get a rule on stressing syllable whose "tone" is a little bit like English. If not, there still one rule to follow - "always on the first syllable." Wish I wouldn't be out of tone one day when I speak Czech.

And yes, do Czech people always speak so fast like Radio Prague in your daily life? wow~ that's the real challenge for learning Czech.


----------



## Jana337

midismilex said:
			
		

> Perfect, Jana. All answers are crystal clear. Thank you.
> 
> And also I get a rule on stressing syllable whose "tone" is a little bit like English. If not, there still one rule to follow - "always on the first syllable." Wish I wouldn't be out of tone one day when I speak Czech.
> 
> And yes, do Czech people always speak so fast like Radio Prague in your daily life? wow~ that's the real challenge for learning Czech.


I do not perceive it as particularly fast. But then, I understand the language quite well. 

Jana


----------



## papillon

Just to comment on the use of the diacritical marks.
 In English-language official documents and scientific literature, more a more the Czech names are transcribed "as is". For example, the American Chemical Society and other scientific organizations require this. So in my work, if I need to reference a Czech article, I have to find those "funny" characters in my MS Word symbols set.


----------



## Jana337

papillon said:
			
		

> Just to comment on the use of the diacritical marks.
> In English-language official documents and scientific literature, more a more the Czech names are transcribed "as is". For example, the American Chemical Society and other scientific organizations require this. So in my work, if I need to reference a Czech article, I have to find those "funny" characters in my MS Word symbols set.


Oh, really?  It is by now an established standard in German-speaking countries (even in the media) but the Anglo-Saxon world had long been immune to diacritical marks. 

Jana


----------



## elroy

I can confirm what Papillon said. In English academic texts, it is common (or at least proper) practice to include any diacritics when citing, or making other mention of, a foreign name.


----------



## WERWOLF

Install the czech keyboard, it is a thing of 15 seconds. I don't understand this kind of problems. We all have Windows, don't we?


----------



## netcevap

thanks , Do you have some resources to learn czech?


----------



## Thomas1

netcevap said:


> thanks , Do you have some resources to learn czech?


Hi and welcome to the forums, netcevap, 

Give yourself a browse of the following post: Czech.


Tom


----------

